
Vial-Http – Simple HTTP REST Tool for Vim - 0x54MUR41
https://github.com/baverman/vial-http
======
nmaludy
If you're into emacs there is something similar called restclient.el
[https://github.com/pashky/restclient.el](https://github.com/pashky/restclient.el)

------
basil
I normally use VRC (Vim REST Client) for testing and debugging APIs from
within Vim. [https://github.com/diepm/vim-rest-
console](https://github.com/diepm/vim-rest-console)

Pretty sure VRC uses curl under the hood to perform all requests. It’s great
being able to use plain text within Vim to formulate and reuse API calls right
next to your code.

------
techman9
This seems very cool, but it's hard to imagine myself ever using this for
anything. What use cases do you imagine this has or have other people found
for something like this?

------
idiocratic
Well done, it looks really neat, although I personally prefer the simplicity
of just using curl in another tmux panel and keep Vim light.

~~~
lillesvin
If you're using Plug (not sure about other plugin managers) you can just load
it on demand.

------
rkcf
Very nice. Currently building a new CRUD app, and debugging with curl. Ill
have to try this out. The templating looks cool.

------
pionar
Can we stop calling these "REST" tools? They're just HTTP clients/tools.
There's nothing "REST" about them.

~~~
Canada
What's the big deal? Saying REST conveys the idea that it's for working with
app specific JSON or XML over HTTP.

~~~
jimktrains2
That's not what rest means, though.

~~~
Canada
Sure, you're right, but is it helpful to be so pedantic about it?

~~~
jimktrains2
I mean, we're not talking about proper mime types here, we're talking about
the basics. Rest, even restful, implies a lot of things. A generic http client
doesn't.

------
_ix
I had imagined this would be for neovim only... not so. This looks great!

